# What makes a Classic



## Hoot08 (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you think makes a classic? Is it the relation it has to the time period it's given? relatability? Unqiue? Social commentary? All of them. Can some modern pieces be considered classics?


----------



## lilacstarflower (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, for me a 'classic' refers to those stories by the likes of Austen and Dickens (and many, many more who wrote prior to the twentieth century). I think the social commentary aspect is important, but they usually provide a moral message for the reader in a subtle way. 

As for modern books being classic - I think today's readers are not in a position to decide what books should or should not be classics; it's one of those things that will happen over time and would feel too forced if we had to draw up a list. My favorite modern books are the da vinci code and Jurrasic park (other people wouldn't wipe their backsides with them) but I wouldn't put up much of a fight to get either on them on a modern classics list. Lots of books can make a bestseller list, but how many of them will be studied in literature classes in the future? who knows?!



what's your opinion?


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 4, 2009)

Dune is a modern classic. So is Stranger in a Strange Land. Both transcend their genres, and are already studied in literature classes.


I think that, perhaps, a classic has to be timeless. It has to have elements humans can relate to throughout time, and not be written in such a way that people 100 years down the road won't be able to understand it because of the differences in dialect or culture.

Both above mentioned books have that. If you like Dune, you should read Dune Genesis, on the official Dune website. It explains it very well. SIASL is also timeless, because it shows the human race's potential, but also how we continually fall short.


----------



## Team 2012 (Apr 4, 2009)

"Classic" doesn't mean "old".   It generally refers to something so well done that it transcends the esthetic of its time.


----------



## burnitdown (Apr 18, 2009)

Hoot08 said:


> What do you think makes a classic?



Communication of the eternal through a temporal metaphor, and quality of writing. Both together are needed.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Oct 4, 2009)

I believe what makes a classic is a book that is widely read, studied and read for many years after the author is dead, but also something that affects people in some way.  Ayn Rand changed people's view of capitalism in _Atlas Shrugged_, and Jane Austin's books gave people wonderful, romantic comedies to spend their evenings reading.

If a book does not cover those three things (Widely read, changing people's view, studied) then it is not a full Classic.

Love the thread, it really makes your brain think about our favorite Classics and why they are a Classic.

Just my thoughts,

Li Li :read:


----------



## LionofPerth (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's a combination of things. While some classics do have a timeless element to them, others aren't. I think it's a case of the writing having something in it that makes it relevant to the generations around long after it's author's death. 

Austen told very well done character stories, based on the love lives of the characters. Some of them do very well, others need time to find out that Mr Right and Mr Wrong are one and the same. 

I think it's how well it has lasted, for whatever reason, if I had to name one thing to make a classic.


----------



## Skye Jules (Oct 7, 2009)

I think what makes something a classic is how timeless it is, how relevant it is to today's culture.


----------

